
Show HN: Easy React Universal App Example - tonyspiro
https://github.com/tonyspiro/react-universal-blog#top
======
tonyspiro
I added some new sentences to the README.md file which explains the
organization:

"I tried to keep the organization as simple as possible. There are no client,
server or shared component folders. All components are shared and the only
difference between client and server are the entry points (app-client.js, app-
server.js, app-deploy.js)."

I think there are a lot of universal react example boilerplates out there that
over-complicate the app components.

------
realalexhomer
Nice code, interesting how you split the server and the app into to different
app.js files.

I was wondering if you can speak to how fast rendering react is on the server
side now that 0.14 is out? I've heard somewhat negative things about doing it
on 0.13, but 0.14 seemed like it might make a difference.

Thanks

~~~
tonyspiro
Thanks checking it out!

I'm not sure about the speed difference between 0.13 and 0.14. Do you have any
links you can share?

\- Tony

